# Just another Snapper 1030 with fatter wheels



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just another Snapper 1030. 

This time with fatter wheels and missing carburetor box

Photos:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/mwUAdZmjvHknEXCC2


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those are the stock wheels that came with it by the way.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Their was a guy supposedly giving one away back in June. So many people contacted him about that and something else he was giving away that he made us wait all weekend and than randomly picked a time to post where he was located. Well I was on the road when he updated where he was and I raced over their and got their first. The Deutsche decided to keep the snapper after making a bunch of people wait all weekend for him to post where he was. I was pissed. He did throw away a 1969 Huffy Tandem I got and sold for $300 though. But I was still pissed he reneged on the snapper, I wanted one real bad. Snappers are my favorite, my 2002 8246 is my work horse. I knocked and asked about it and he told me he decided not to give it away. Later I read don't knock on the door in the ad. He was a Deutsche. The best free finds you come across sitting at the curb, like today with that 1968 Simplity Sno-Away S4 I found, thanks to a neighbor calling me this time. But I have found a lot of good free stuff at the curb randomly in the past.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Those are the stock wheels that came with it by the way.


Ah thanks... this is my other one with the narrower wheels I was comparing
https://goo.gl/photos/qiRjr335iMXpHTDY7


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

FearlessFront said:


> ....But I was still pissed he reneged on the snapper....


Gotta love Craigslist ;-)
Here's some German vocabulary for next time ;-)
Warning: Do not click if you are easily offended 
https://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/arse-violin?utm_term=.hk5D1YLMl#.rdY3qaDQz


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> Gotta love Craigslist ;-)
> Here's some German vocabulary for next time ;-)
> Warning: Do not click if you are easily offended
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/arse-violin?utm_term=.hk5D1YLMl#.rdY3qaDQz


No the problem was he originally posted the stuff for free, contact me.
Than later he posted 100's of people contacted me about the stuff I am giving away, so to be "fair" some time on Sunday I will post the address and it will be first come first serve. That was Friday. Sunday I'm in my pickup in town running errands and he posts is address. So now I have to race over their in order to be first, so did countless others. I get their first and the snappers not at the curb, whats going on? I waited all weekend for the dick head to post the address. I race over here risking getting a ticket and the Snappers not out their. How many other people raced over their. Out least two people came flying down that road while I was their. He made a large amount of people wait and have to keep checking craigslist all day Sunday. He put the roads and people lives in danger when he finally posted the address, because I know I raced over their and ran out least one yellow, speeding and watched two others speeding since I got their first. Snappers not even out their. He did not update the photo or description 2 days ago saying snapper is no longer available. The snapper stayed on their the entire time. Real dick head move. Good thing I got a 69 Huffy Tandem that I sold for $300. Only thing that made it half worth it. Half the people wanted that Tandem, other half the snapper and he pulls a dick head move like that. Its not about being offended. Its about the misrepresentation, the time wasted and than the risk flying to get over their and its not even at the curb yet its still in photo. Dude was a 100% jerk off. Luckily no one was killed on the roads by this guys stunt...... Because out least a dozen people probably flew over their. The one guy offered me 40 for the bike on the spot, glad I waited, cleaned it up and got the 3 hundred. 
Free Snapper: Was contacted by multiple people. Will now post my address some time Sunday to be fair.
Knock, knock. Hi I'm here for the Snapper. Yea I decided to keep that for a friend. (Hmm well why didn't you mention that in the add jerkoff, in my head). Out least I got the tandem, still not what I really wanted.......


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

FearlessFront said:


> ... Luckily no one was killed on the roads by this guys stunt...... ....


I hear ya! 
I would only ever go to collect a freebie if I knew I was the only person with an address or if it was 2 minutes away. Life's too short for those race-across-town games.
Glad you got something out of the trip though.  

Whenever I post free stuff I only ever give ONE person the address and keep the other emails as backup for a no-show (for the reasons you stated). Most people seem to appreciate that.
Sometimes I donate 10 blowers at a time just because I want the space and get tired of looking at a junk pile. The one who gets the address usually feels like it's Christmas. 
I'm not doing this for money.. just as a hobby until it gets boring.... so I'm not interested in parting-out machines.
However, I usually find that I need one of the parts I just gave away within a few days. Murphy's Law in action. But it's all good fun and keeps me off the streets.. for now at least ;-)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup. I'm the same way. If I post something for free I don't post the address. I'll give it to someone I make contact with and arrange a time for them to do the pickup. I don't like to feel I'm running blind to try and get something and I don't like doing it to others.

Both my 1030's have those same wide tires. They can make use of all the tire for traction since the machines are so heavy.
.


----------

